# Upper Body Protector



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've thought about it but never used one. I do sport impact shorts all the time.
I heard they can be restrictive. I've, thankfully, never hit my spine, mostly tailbone and hips


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought about getting this: 
Demon D3O Combo Pack

I just don't want something too restrictive. Let me know when you end up getting.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

i have the demon flex force pro. i haven't ridden with it on yet but wearing it is quite confertable.it in no way restricts movement. the spine guard is very low profile and feels like a quality build. the material is brathable, and again is made of quality material. i find the shoulder and elbowpads are a little awkward. fortunatly they are removable. Overall im happy with it and i recommend it


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

honest question: how or what would you hit to need spine protection??
I understand the tail bone, but havent hit nor can I visualize the back getting hit that hard.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Older dudes hitting and learning rails/jumps need some bump protection. Young kids can take a beating. It is just like skateboarding, i.e.. if you are pushing yourself; you. will. fall. Either you can take a fall, or you have protection, most people know which one they are.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I was going through the glades while i was drunk and tired,botched a jump and slammed into a tree head on at a good speed. It snapped my board at the binding clean off, spun me around and my back took the rest of the impact. It resulted with a spinal compression, its not the kind of pain you want to be in. If i had been wearing an impact vest i would have been in much better shape.

Obviously i wont make the same mistake, however another impact like that i don't think my body will enjoy. Its easy to asume with snow falling wont hurt that much, but as soon as you start flying through the tree's and hitting big jump, doing rails and pushing yourself, your going to fall, and when you fal at those speeds the results can be fatal. Im thankful i didnt hit my head with that crash, it would have easy killed me.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Pro-tec Pinner Suit - Snow

I had one of these for a while but returned it. Fit and everything was perfect, I just don't want more stuff to haul around. Yes, I know, safety should take precedence but whatever.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

slyder said:


> honest question: how or what would you hit to need spine protection??
> I understand the tail bone, but havent hit nor can I visualize the back getting hit that hard.


My worst incident was falling off a rail onto my back. Second worst onto my tailbone. I think as you get older you realise what can happen, rather than it just being a "handle the pain" thing. If you are so laid up you can't move and need to be carted down the hill age has nothing to do with it.

Anyways to the OP I have the same questions. I used to have a 661 coresaver but it was way too bulky for me. I am pretty sure I am going with a POC bug with the tailbone attachment. You can also put a cervical attachment on it.
Seeems the least restrictive, hot and bulky of the choices. It's also pretty pricey though.



















If anyone uses a cheaper version of this like the pro-tech one I would like to know how it fits and feels.

I am not sure how people can wear those full body suits, they seem like they would be way too warm and bulky for everyday riding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How bout something like this???










This one you'd need to sew some kinda pocket but seems less bulky and hard core with padding might be worth a try. ** motocross **


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

I just don't see the need for quite that much protection when snowboarding. That single spine protection plate thing looks like it could save you putting your back out hard on rails but apart from that it's just something that's going to really restrict your movement. When I used to do downhill mtb I bought a suit similiar to the pro-tec one and wore it maybe 3 times because I found that the restriction caused me to crash way more than when I wasn't wearing it. If you want to protect yourself, learn how to crash properly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I use the demon flex force pro series for the last 2 years. Not restrictive at all for me. Just makes me look like I am part of a swat team when people see it on me. One thing though just about every one of your friends will punch you the first time they see you wearing it. The added elbow and should pads help me more then the spine protector but with all the things I have banged up in my 40 some years I prefer to have something and not need it then not have it when I need it.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

blondieyo said:


> I just don't see the need for quite that much protection when snowboarding. That single spine protection plate thing looks like it could save you putting your back out hard on rails but apart from that it's just something that's going to really restrict your movement. When I used to do downhill mtb I bought a suit similiar to the pro-tec one and wore it maybe 3 times because I found that the restriction caused me to crash way more than when I wasn't wearing it. If you want to protect yourself, learn how to crash properly. Just my 2 cents.


Well I think you are nutz to do much serious DH mtbing without real gear. It depends on your riding style I guess. As a chick I am not that aggressive compared to guys, but the problem with learning to fall is the fall you learn on is the painful part. I had backpain for 2 years because of a rail fall, even though it technically wasn't serious (though I was carted off the mountain in a rack, lol). Also to this day my ass hurts when I sit too long due to a tailbone injury from cracking my ass on the ice 8 years ago. 99% of the time you are going to be fine but at least when learning new tricks I want some gear. Not planning to wear it every day, except my helmet.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Well I think you are nutz to do much serious DH mtbing without real gear. It depends on your riding style I guess. As a chick I am not that aggressive compared to guys, but the problem with learning to fall is the fall you learn on is the painful part. I had backpain for 2 years because of a rail fall, even though it technically wasn't serious (though I was carted off the mountain in a rack, lol). Also to this day my ass hurts when I sit too long due to a tailbone injury from cracking my ass on the ice 8 years ago. 99% of the time you are going to be fine but at least when learning new tricks I want some gear. Not planning to wear it every day, except my helmet.


In the end I didn't wear it because it came down to if I fell off at the speeds I was going I was screwed with or without bodyarmour so I thought I may as well not wear it and fall less with slightly worse injuries than fall more often. The main reason you wear that gear downhilling as well is not because of the impact from crashing but to stop yourself getting nasty cuts and gashes from rocks and trees which there is less of when you're snowboarding (not including tree runs obviously).
Learning to fall is painful but it's natural that you do it when you're not so good and not going as fast so the falls don't hurt as much. Gearing up when you're learning and at a higher risk of hurting yourself is probably a good idea.
Pretty sure there should be some good videos on youtube about how to fall when snowboarding which might save a little bit of pain.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

This is a good thread. I feel last year on shoulder and hit ice. I am going to buy some protection this year. Keep the reviews and feedback coming


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Old Folks Need It*

Picked up boarding way later life and now in mid 40s. I have both the Demo Flex and Flex Force Pro along with Crash Guards Bottom Body Armour. I can fit the soft flex under the Force Pro Hard shell and be completely maxed out. A lot of younger kids may not realize that going 30mph+ in any situation will likely put you in a world of hurt quickly and snowboarding crashes are worse than skiing as the force/speed element is more pronounced (e.g. catch an edge and you know what I mean). Either waym the POC Bug with Cervical brace is something to look at as I broke my neck BUT I prefer the protection on my elbows and arms the most useful from the Demo Force. Plus a few chest plants made the chest protection worthwhile. I would say definitely get it, you will feel a bit self-conscious but also more protected to go out and do hairier stuff. Wont leave home without it!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

blondieyo said:


> In the end I didn't wear it because it came down to if I fell off at the speeds I was going I was screwed with or without bodyarmour so I thought I may as well not wear it and fall less with slightly worse injuries than fall more often. The main reason you wear that gear downhilling as well is not because of the impact from crashing but to stop yourself getting nasty cuts and gashes from rocks and trees which there is less of when you're snowboarding (not including tree runs obviously).
> Learning to fall is painful but it's natural that you do it when you're not so good and not going as fast so the falls don't hurt as much. Gearing up when you're learning and at a higher risk of hurting yourself is probably a good idea.
> Pretty sure there should be some good videos on youtube about how to fall when snowboarding which might save a little bit of pain.


Thing is there is no right way to fall when a board goes out from under you on a rail.Learning to tuck when first learning is great but if you go spine first onto a rail there is nothing you can do except have that protection.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

This is just a story i herd from a random co-worker. Not sure if it is true or not. but ...

He said one of his close friends.. who was an amazing snowboarder, does big jumps 360's etc. one day , he was just riding normal going fast and wiped out. It was a spring day and he fell on a thin patch of snow with a huge rock sticking out though the snow. He fell and his spine landed right on the rock. Anyways, supposedly his spine is totally messed up now and he cant snowboard any more or run. After hearing this story, i am looking in to spine protectors and armor suits. I just figure, its better to be safe then sorry. If i wear body armor for 10 years, i don't
think i would look back on it and feel regret. But if i don't wear it, and messed up my spine, i WILL ALWAYS regret not getting body armor.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

i always wear my rossignol spine protector when im out on the mountain.. that and helmet ^^

However i wouldn't wear a motorcycle spine protector as posted (alpinestars) because i think its to stiff and wont allow you to flex enough..

alpinestars for MC..

/Cheers


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

The-Snoopy said:


> i always wear my rossignol spine protector when im out on the mountain.. that and helmet ^^
> 
> However i wouldn't wear a motorcycle spine protector as posted (alpinestars) because i think its to stiff and wont allow you to flex enough..
> 
> ...


I agree that inter-locking hardplate spine protectors like motocross ones are too restrictive (I've tried them). I've had the Demon Flex Force Pro, Skeletools Vest, and the newest Demon d3o jacket and vest... all have decent semi-hard spine protection... but are much more flexible and comfortable.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

After slipping onto my back on my first steet-stlye rail a few days ago I decided it would be a good idea to pick up some protection because a little faster and it wouldn't be all to hard to break your back and being paralyzed isn't high on my priority list. i picked up the POC Spine Ergo, which is basically a step up from the POC bug. i find it's gonna do great, but is definitley restrictive


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I wear this every weekend:
Troy Lee Designs BP7850 Hot Weather Upper Body Armor

Its soft padding and very flexible so its not restrictive at all. I sometimes forget Im even wearing it. It wont offer as much protection as a hard shell but something is better than nothing. It also stops a few inches above your waist line so your lower back above the tail bone will not be protected. I wear a baggy jacket so you cant event tell that I have it on, most of the pads are removable and it really protects your ribs, upper back, shoulders, and chest. I highly recommend it, very light weight!


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear by my demon flex force pro - just wished I had the gumbo to rock it solo on a warm day and not care if I look like bug man. I broke my neck boarding and would recommended something like POC's cervical protector if I had their spine system but am not paying the cash to get another spine protector when the Flex Pro has been doing well for me so far. (Knock on hard plastic)


----------

